# Printer driver



## auzzeyaub (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a printer driver for an HP photosmart printer that is compatible with windows server 2003?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The last time I heard, HP makes more than one model of Photosmart printers and the drivers may be model specific.

What happens when you enter the model information here?
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support_task.html

EDIT: As part of an agreement with Microsoft, HP may have stopped offering some drivers for older versions of Windows for their older printers. They may still be available from third party sources.


----------



## auzzeyaub (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. The model is C4780 and HP does not offer a driver for this printer and Windows server 2003. I thought maybe I could get one from another source.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found some reviews of the C4780 that suggest it may have come on the market September, 2009. If that is correct, then HP may not have ever released drivers for much earlier versions of Windows. This page pretty much confirms the fact:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01666390&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3794615


> *System requirements*
> NOTE: This product does not support Windows 2000, 95, 98, 98 Second Edition, Me, 3.1, NT® 4.0, DOS, 2003 and 2008 Server.​


----------



## auzzeyaub (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, but just to clarify. There is no, or never will be any, drivers for the printer and Windows server 2003? Yeah, I know this is what you already said but I want to make sure there are not other sources than HP for the driver. Rgrds


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

just use a raw or pcl6 print driver, you won't get fancy stuff but you can print


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you attaching this printer directly to your server? One alternative might be to purchase a JetDirect and use the JetDirect as the "server" for the client computers. You can then point the clients to the JetDirect's IP address using the "Standard TCP/IP Port" option when adding a new Printer.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCsQrQQwAA


----------



## auzzeyaub (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the options, I'm sure I can make one of them work.


----------

